
LinkedIn Salary - deepaksurti
https://www.linkedin.com/salary/
======
vonseel
Software Engineer in San Francisco Bay Area median base salary $120,000/yr

Salesperson in Houston, Texas median base salary $29,000/yr

Hmm, neither of these make me feel especially good about income potential
available currently. The software in SF number also seems much closer to what
I would expect to see in Austin or Houston, and I would expect a good
experienced engineer can pull closer to $150k+ in those cities.

